# Brushed Silver mods



## Ruwaid (16/3/20)

Hi guys
Anybody have advice on how to polish up and bring damaged/faded brushed silver to a shiny/mirror silver finish?
Would brasso work?
Thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (16/3/20)

Brasso will work, but as most mods are cast zinc alloy, it will go dull again quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (16/3/20)

i used autosol on mine.
but first sanded down with a very fine waterpaper
then buffed
then polished
then buffed again

gets dull in about 3 weeks again, daily use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid (16/3/20)

@M.Adhir would the autosol metal polish or autosol anodised aluminum work best on a silver Armour pro mod?


----------



## M.Adhir (16/3/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @M.Adhir would the autosol metal polish or autosol anodised aluminum work best on a silver Armour pro mod?



I used the metal polish.
Be warned. Elbow grease is needed. And cover the screen properly first. Polish dried up doesn't look nice on the ridges etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/3/20)

If your not stripping the mod. Then double up on tape on the screen and bottons

this should be ok with a drill. There's bigger kits with more compounds for various metals or buffing in stages.
Pink then Green is normally used for soft non ferrous metals and then finalised with white.
But this kits should work with your final buff/polish with brasso.
https://www.builders.co.za/Tools-&-Protective-Wear/Power-Tools-Accessories/Sander-Accessories/Tork-Craft-Polishing-and-Compound-Kit/p/000000000000012123?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr_6f5dOf6AIVUNHeCh2lmAWdEAQYAiABEgKdrPD_BwE
No buffing wheels though.



https://www.google.co.za/search?q=t...oKHS9MCJQQ_AUoAnoECA4QAg#imgrc=Q0EVYiHWvujIHM
Worth getting if your going to be polishing alot.
Otherwise get some fine water paper from 400-1200,hand sand in stages and buff with brasso or car polish. The brown type car polish that hardens to a haze like brasso.


----------



## Resistance (16/3/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Anybody have advice on how to polish up and bring damaged/faded brushed silver to a shiny/mirror silver finish?
> Would brasso work?
> Thank you



You could also just get the wheel, it's sold separately and buff with brasso/car polish. Nb not wax
This will take slightly longer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/3/20)

If you don't feel like polishing often then clean it with a solvent based cleaner and clearcoat


----------

